

 	A very flawed Accusation: The Nobel Prize hounded out of his job - jp_sc
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3141158/A-flawed-accuser-Investigation-academic-hounded-Nobel-Prize-winning-scientist-job-reveals-troubling-questions-testimony.html

======
ydcvjk
What seems to be the worst part of this is that his( Tim's ) University ousted
him immediately, based on no real evidence.

------
MCRed
So, not just the SJWs on social media, but also TV and news sites. Journalists
are a huge part of the problem.

